# o género de tomate



## Alentugano

Li algures que no Brasil muita gente diz "a tomate", como se fosse do género feminino. Isso procede?


----------



## Guigo

Nunca ouvi. Parece que as palavras, em português, originárias do _nahuatl _(náuatle), a língua dos astecas, terminadas em _-te_, são masculinas: tomate, chocolate, abacate, coiote.

Porém, fuçando o Houaiss, li que ele também registra a forma "tomata" (s. f.), que igualmente nunca ouvi, mas não duvidaria que exista em algum canto deste país.


----------



## Vanda

Também nunca ouvi.


----------



## guihenning

Eu tampouco


----------



## luciaC2019

Ola


Alentugano said:


> Li algures que no Brasil muita gente diz "a tomate", como se fosse do género feminino. Isso procede?


Eu também nunca ouvi isso. É ensinado nas escolas que tomate é do gênero masculino. Então essa sua informação não procede, amigo.


----------



## jessbrazil

Sim, procede. Eu falo a tomate mesmo sabendo que é errado.


----------



## GabrielH

Vanda said:


> Também nunca ouvi.


Muito menos eu.


----------



## Paulo de Almeida

Nunca, tomate é masculino. Um Argentino me perguntou uma vez aqui o que seria Vagar. Eu tentei explicar o que era e não chegamos em um acordo. Depois ele disse me que leu em uma placa na BR 101, ai percebi que ele leu  DE VAGAR. São confusões que podemos mudar uma palavra para outro gênero, talvez possa ter acontecido isto, porque tomate é masculino. Muda se forem fazer uma guerra do tomate e podemos levar muitas tomatadas.


----------



## guihenning

Paulo de Almeida said:


> Nunca, tomate é masculino. Um Argentino me perguntou uma vez aqui o que seria Vagar. Eu tentei explicar o que era e não chegamos em um acordo. Depois ele disse me que leu em uma placa na BR 101, ai percebi que ele leu  DE VAGAR. São confusões que podemos mudar uma palavra para outro gênero, talvez possa ter acontecido isto, porque tomate é masculino. Muda se forem fazer uma guerra do tomate e podemos levar muitas tomatadas.


Aparentemente há sim quem diga "a" tomate. Veja em #6 e o autor do post leu nalgum lugar que há quem fale assim, então existe. Deve ser limitadíssimo, pois a maioria das pessoas nunca ouviu, mas existe. Faltou o autor de #6 dizer de que região vem.


----------



## Paulo de Almeida

Pra mim que fui criado no interior e minha família plantou muito tomate, nunca soube que um dia alguém chamou ele de ela sem que fosse equivocadamente. Com certeza foi algo escrito errado e se ele ouviu, veio de alguém que talvez nem era Brasileiro. Se confunde muito quando se trata de outra língua, em español se diz: El água, el arma, el águila, un águila,  un água e ao mudar para plural las águas, las armas las áquilas etc,  e quem conhece esta língua sabe que el é igual a o.


----------



## guihenning

Não me parece que seja o caso. Julgo que @jessbrazil seja natural do Brasil. Trocar o gênero de palavras também não é lá tão incomum. Ultimamente tenho visto muita gente dizer “o libido” e a minha mãe a vida inteira disse e diz “a querosene”. Se eu pensar um pouquinho é provável que encontre mais alguns exemplos de palavras que têm o gênero trocado aqui e ali. Em matéria de língua, tudo o que for dito, ainda que uma vez ou por uma só pessoa, existe. Não significa que está correto e que a maioria das pessoas vá aceitar sem um arquear de sobrancelhas, mas existe.


----------



## Paulo de Almeida

Sim, aí estou de acordo contigo, aliás a minha dizia a Crosene.  Aliás muitos ainda dizem a querosene, está errado, mas neste caso diferente por ser um nome que deixa dúvidas. Mas tudo bem, acho que o nosso amigo entendeu que alguém errou ao dizer a tomate.


----------



## visconde

alface...


----------



## Paulo de Almeida

kakakak, boa esta. Alface é feminino, logo o correto é a alface e por terminar com a letra e,  muitos tem duvidas e a cada 10 pessoas que comentam sobre esta verdura, pelo menos uns 7 comentam erradamente como se fosse o alface. Considerando que no português não mudamos a forma de falar começando com a tônico ou não, teria este exemplo: Por favor me passe a alface.


----------



## Nonstar

Alguns dizem: _me vê uma guaraná. _
Eu só rio.


----------



## visconde

O marxismo cultural está arruinando a castidade da língua mãe.


----------



## Paulo de Almeida

Eu já acho difícil acertar tudo, mas o principal não era para ser dito errado. Igual a forma usada no Brasil sempre para gerúndio é aceitável, mas não usar o S para segunda pessoa acho muito errado, pior ainda com aqueles que vejo muito nas TVs, inclusive com técnico de futebol famoso que formula uma frase usando quase sempre o TU e na frente um erro imenso, tipo Tu precisa fazer algo, ou tu tem que fazer algo ou esta ainda mais famosa. Quando tu acha que sabe tudo é ai que tu não sabe nada. Aliás este tu nem é preciso, mas ao colocar lo, deveria vir pelo menos o S no local certo.


----------



## visconde

patinete... essa, então, tá pegando.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, vamos combinar: um só tema.... A irmos derrapando, vou deletar...


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Gente, vamos combinar: um só tema.... A irmos derrapando, vou deletar...



Há ligação, Vanda: o patinete derrapou no tomate. 

Pronto: vou ser banido!!!


----------



## Vanda

Você venceu, Guigo. Sem comentários.


----------

